
In State of Emergency President Can Control Your Phone, TV, Your Light Switches - wallace_f
http://reason.com/archives/2019/02/15/in-a-state-of-emergency-the-president-ca
======
siekmanj
Sooo ... the president is legally allowed to turn off my light switches or
commandeer my phone, but does the infrastructure for him to do that exist?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Yes, regardless of whether he/she is a Republican or Democrat president.

